# Wishing Well is started...............



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mother in law wanted a wishing well for her front yard to replace a rotted out one. Nothing she saw by the house was big enough or "authentic". So, like the dummy I am I volunteered to make her one. Can't be that hard, expensive, or complicated, right? We still owed her a Xmas present yet anyway. So........ I searched the net and got a 1/2 **s plan that I figured I could adopt to my needs.

Off to Menards. It's a start and I'll be back at least a couple more times. Going to use rough sawn cedar so it should last a while. It's 11% off that week so I "only" spent $356. And it's just the start.










The plan called for using sections or blocks cut from pieces of 2 x 4. Why can't I make it a real octagon? Good excuse to order that Miter Set jiggie thing. Plus I can now use the spare contractor saw from Lowes I bought last year when I was having trouble with the main table saw. It hasn't sawed a board yet. Drag it up from the basement.










Pieces are cut. They look good. But will they fit?










Looks like the Miter Set jig did it's job.










Let's see what we can make it look like? Also get to use the new Hitachie finish nailer I got on sale. Major job I need a new tool - and it is for YOUR mother, dear.










It quit raining so I got kicked out of the garage.










Just a matter of building up the layers. That took a lot of wood, screws, and nails. That nail gun was worth it!!!!










Like a 1/2 dozen lawyers on the bottom of a lake -- a darn good start!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking good. You going to finishe it somehow, or just let it age? Is it going to have a little roof with shingles? I have an empty front yard that needs a touch of decoration.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Tom,you could supply the shingles,couldn't you?


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

That's looking good. Is that all the layers, or more to come? Like the new Hitachi nailer, this project definitely justified that purchase. Can I assume that you're gluing/nailing the layers together to build up the height? If so, have you considered the finished weight? - guessing that it's going to add up fast, these things ain't light. My turtles aren't nearly that big, and I was shocked when I did the first final assembly - the legs, tail and head are screwed into the bottom of the assembled body - and had to flip it over the first time to set it on it's feet.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That looks nice John. Looks like it's going to be much bigger than ones I remember seeing.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job ! I have been to busy to post my progress some time this week.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Looking good. You going to finishe it somehow, or just let it age? Is it going to have a little roof with shingles? I have an empty front yard that needs a touch of decoration.



Work in "progress" Tom. Still figuring the rest out. Was thinking of using Thompson's water seal and let her age. She can do whatever she wants to it.



tomp913 said:


> That's looking good. Is that all the layers, or more to come? Like the new Hitachi nailer, this project definitely justified that purchase. Can I assume that you're gluing/nailing the layers together to build up the height? If so, have you considered the finished weight? - guessing that it's going to add up fast, these things ain't light. My turtles aren't nearly that big, and I was shocked when I did the first final assembly - the legs, tail and head are screwed into the bottom of the assembled body - and had to flip it over the first time to set it on it's feet.


Nailing the Octagon pieces in the corners to hold them in shape then using 2 1/2 inch deck screws to build the layers up. The rough sawn cedar is 1/4" thicker than the finished. And yes it is heavy. If I can get it done by this coming week end, my 6'3" son will be here to help. Deciding on top and bottom and put together at MIL's house or assemble it all and get the neighbor to help load it. I was originally worried about it blowing over. If that ever happens there's worse problems to face.

More to follow ............. hopefully.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very good start, John, and acquiring new tools means this is predestined to be a good project! :wink:

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

So far so good but I think I would have built it in sections then screw it together when installing in the yard. It's not going to be fun moving it.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Like the wishing well, and what's in the garage !


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> So far so good but I think I would have built it in sections then screw it together when installing in the yard. It's not going to be fun moving it.


I can make 2 sections -- the top and bottom in sections or do it all in one piece. We'll see what the labor pool thinks.



Danman1957 said:


> Like the wishing well, and what's in the garage !


You mean Mama's 35th thru 49th anniversary present?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

When completed will it regularly honor "wishes for new tools"? :grin:

Looking good.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hope that's a "fringe" benefit, Jon.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I screwed a couple 2 x 8's together for the stiles. Seem good and strong. Going with 45 and 90 degree angles. Keep it simple!!










Just got a couple lag screws holding the stiles in place. Still gotta decide whether to make them easily removable to transport. Top is framed and made to take 24 x 48 inch pieces. Will probably use pressure treated ply with something on the top for a finish.










Onward and Upward!!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

You got it solved looking good.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

At what point are you gonna use the CNC machine on this project? LOLOLOL


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

artman60 said:


> at what point are you gonna use the cnc machine on this project? Lololol


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

That's really looking good, must be planning on multiple brownie points with the wife and MIL.

If I can make a suggestion while you're still in the construction phase. A neighbor of mine had one of these in his front yard - bought ready-made from an Amish builder up in PA, took him, his son and a friend to unload it from the truck and set it up. He walked out one morning down to the street to get the newspaper, stopped and was thinking that something looked different - took him a couple of minutes to realize that his wishing well had grown legs and walked away during the night. Might be an idea to come up with a way to fasten it down to prevent that happening................. It's really a shame that this seems to be the world that we're living in nowadays.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> That's really looking good, must be planning on multiple brownie points with the wife and M
> 
> If I can make a suggestion while you're still in the construction phase. A neighbor of mine had one of these in his front yard - bought ready-made from an Amish builder up in PA, took him, his son and a friend to unload it from the truck and set it up. He walked out one morning down to the street to get the newspaper, stopped and was thinking that something looked different - took him a couple of minutes to realize that his wishing well had grown legs and walked away during the night. Might be an idea to come up with a way to fasten it down to prevent that happening................. It's really a shame that this seems to be the world that we're living in nowadays.


You betcha!!!! I'll be favorite SIL for a weekend and best husband for a day.

It's gonna be in the country in the middle of a couple acre front yard. Hoping there's no trouble.



artman60 said:


> At what point are you gonna use the CNC machine on this project? LOLOLOL


Already working on it, Artie. You know it's gonna happen!!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> I screwed a couple 2 x 8's together for the stiles. Seem good and strong. Going with 45 and 90 degree angles. Keep it simple!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it is coming together my friend. Great idea for the top. You make it look simple.
Hollar if you need some help moving it. 
We'll be up that way in July.
Looks great John.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Bushwhacker said:


> It looks like it is coming together my friend. Great idea for the top. You make it look simple.
> Hollar if you need some help moving it.
> We'll be up that way in July.
> Looks great John.
> ...


It would look good with wooden shake shingles .


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> It looks like it is coming together my friend. Great idea for the top. You make it look simple.
> Hollar if you need some help moving it.
> We'll be up that way in July.
> Looks great John.
> ...



Hoping to move it this week end ---- better start heading up - snow's gone.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cedar shake shingles are a pain and expensive.

2 pieces of 24 x 48 PTL worked for the top. Got a few lengths of cedar siding, turned the rough side up. Works for me.



















Now, the hard stuff starts ---- bucket and drum


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, you know it works. Your mother-in-law wished for it, and she got it.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks good to me. I still designing my top.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Cedar shake shingles are a pain and expensive.
> 
> 2 pieces of 24 x 48 PTL worked for the top. Got a few lengths of cedar siding, turned the rough side up. *Works for me.*
> 
> Now, the hard stuff starts ---- bucket and drum


that it did...
too bad everybody else has used up the positive adjectives...
I think *SWEET!!!* is still available...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bucket and drum will both be octagons. MEBCWD showed me a site where I just had to put in the side length and it figured the radius size that I just had to plug in the Aspire polygon feature. Vectric should include that feature in their next version. Anyway, the drum will have 4" sides and the bucket 3" wide slats. The CNC cut them all perfect along with the drum holes centered for the dowel to turn on. See Artie -- I worked the CNC in!!!

Cutting the octagons for the drum and bucket










Now we can cut the staves at 3" wide to make the bucket.










Lining the staves up for the bucket. Note the top octagon has the circle cut out and still has the original shape. Neat!!










Put a rope handle thru the finished bucket and it's ready to put flowers or whatever in.











The drum is next -- time is getting short!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*sweet!!!*


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

What a clever way to make a bucket, I'll have to keep that in mind in case the need ever comes up - it'll have to be without the CNC, but I think I can handle it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> What a clever way to make a bucket, I'll have to keep that in mind in case the need ever comes up - it'll have to be without the CNC, but I think I can handle it.


ditto...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Well; done I like it. I'm going to take the modern approach just a hanging basket.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Very nice!


If you have any wood left over, it might be a nice touch to add a couple of bird houses on the sides also. Or some sort of hanger for some Hummingbird feeders. That is if she likes birds!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There's gonna be some stuff left over for sure -- scraps and "oops"


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It's Friday. Got to get it done to deliver tomorrow.

Drum is going together just like the bucket











Drum went together not too very bad. And I found out it's called a windlass. I can remember drum.










Got to make some sort of handle. Turned to Aspire to design this - simple circles connected with 1 1/2 inch cutouts for the crank and handle will be cut from the same oak dowel rod.










The CNC says it's a good file. Yay me!










Finished handle and crank.










Let's put it all together and see what the finished product looks like.









I think we might make the delivery time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you made that look so easy...
*KUDOS!!!*


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

you made that look so easy...
KUDOS!!! Quote Stick.

Yeah right.


She's gonna have a one of a kind. Don't think they'll be another. lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow is that ever a nice outcome John ! Kinda cool how you brought it all together combining old school tools and high tech equipment


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well,I wish it was in my front yard. I like the roof better than with cedar shakes also.Great job John.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> you made that look so easy...
> *KUDOS!!!*


You’ve got that right.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done and the project notes were most helpful.

What finish have you selected?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Very well done and the project notes were most helpful.
> 
> What finish have you selected?


That's up to them. MIL doesn't want the "graying" natural effect so I think they're going to use something like Thompsons Water Seal.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Son and I got it loaded and strapped good. Went ok. Two heavy pieces - but manageable. 100 miles to go.










Got there ok and unloaded it, put it together, and added 6 - 6" lag bolts to each stile.










And here is the final resting place. Under an oak tree planted by her youngest daughter and a view from the kitchen window. It replaced the one her late father had made many years ago that rotted away. MIL was happy .... until I wouldn't take any $$$$ for it. She wanted to pay me but I couldn't take anything. Work it out with her daughter - my wife. Oh well - I had a few minutes of glory.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding...

.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Out standing job John. I really like how it looks sitting under that tree. Like it was made for it. OOPs.. It was !!

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks fantastic John. I think it's big enough that no one will try and walk off with it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job, look great


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Looks fantastic John. I think it's big enough that no one will try and walk off with it.


If someone carries it off --- I'm not messing with them!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great project and documentation.

I'm sure she will enjoy it for many years.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You Out did yourself,fella. Anyone would be proud to have that in their front yard. That is one big yard to mow, nice and flat too.
It was worth the effort, and as has already been said, great documentation, Thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is one big yard to mow, nice and flat too.
> Herb


Herb,

That's one side of the driveway. Still got the other side in front of the house. Getting harder and harder for them to keep it up even with a rider.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What a fantastic outcome John . Looks great there


----------

